# NH TL90 or JD 6400



## CoraJase (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm looking at buying one of these 2 tractors and am having trouble deciding which I prefer! Will be used for hay mainly(mowing/small square baling).

Both about the same price. TL90 has fewer hrs(~4500) but hasnt been looked after as well. The 6400 looks much cleaner and well looked after but higher hrs(~7000). Both have loaders, the TL90 loader would suit me better as its a euro hitch like my existing gear, the JD has one of their loaders on it. The 6400 seems to be a heavier more solidly built tractor and a few more HP never hurts!

Looking for suggestions on which would be a best option?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

What transmission is in each? When in doubt I would almost always chose more gears or more convenient shifting.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Transmission / gearing is a big consideration like 8350HiTech mentioned. From a quality of build and longevity standpoint, I would pick the 6400. It sounds like the 6400 also has the advantage of being maintained and cared for better which in my opinion negates the hour difference.


----------



## CoraJase (Jul 9, 2013)

The 6400 has 16speed power quad transmission, max speed of 30kmh which makes me lean towards the TL90 which I think has apparently has 40kmh top speed, 24speed. I do a lot of road miles in summer contract(custom to you guys) baling and the extra road speed is definitely attractive.

JD 4 speed power shift vs. splitter gears on NH. I'm leaning towards the TL90 at the moment.


----------

